# Gorges du Tarn, SE France



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Has anyone driven the Gorges du Tarn from Millau to Mende on the D907 - D907b - D986 (or reverse) in a 7m motorhome?

Just wondering what the access and road is like, and if suitable in anything other than a car.
Thinking of doing this tomorrow (14/05)

Thanks.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Suggest you do a search Michael.

This question was answered in some detail a few months ago. As I recall, the popular opinion was, _"It's not too bad . . . . if you have the bottle!"_

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This was best explained in this post;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-801585.html#801585

i.e. do it in the "clockwise" direction so you are closest to the river - we have done it before and it is awesome but the cliff edge does seem *very* close at times....

we have stayed at the Municipal site in Millau - very good but can be crowded, and also at Camping Les Rivages, just a tad outside Millau. This is on the Dourbe and swimming in there is great fun, the site has grown since we were last there but is well run and well equipped.

http://www.vacansoleil.co.uk/campin...gn=googleacc&gclid=CP6jgvaa_a8CFUxlfAod6H5kHA

This is an English guide to it.

Enjoy your trip - we did and THOROUGHLY enjoyed a white water trip down the Tarn - I took the children and it was a fabulous day and VERY safely run.

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

There's a good aire at Florac, half way round.
We stopped there last year to settle our nerves after crossing the river and ascending a dizzying zigzag climb when the hairpins were so sharp I had to do a series of multi-point turns to get round them.

I am now prohibited, by the OH, from even mentioning gorge, tarn and du!  

However the gorge circuit is ok, just take your time and try and look as far ahead as possible to spot large vehicles to give yourself a chance to find a place to pull over and let the other driver do the hard work. :wink:


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Have done this trip several times with no bother, in fact its one of our favourite places to visit. We have stopped many a time on the river side of the road from Millau to watch the eagles on the cliff face and above. There are several places where a 7m can park, "our" one ie place lets us park with no one else to bother us,as for being troublesome driving along their you just use common sense and give way when overhang, look a bit near. Coaches go through with not problem.


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi..we drove from Millau to La Marlene, where we stayed at a great municipal and then onto Saint Enimie.......road is quite narrow in some places but generally ok.....we took our time and gave way if we thought things were a bit tight....fantastic views and scenery....you will love it....we are 7.8 metres.....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Don't know if its the same road but we did it last year from Florac to Millau (I agree the Aire at Florac is great and the town quite interesting, you can get a numbered guide from the Ti)

We did it early in the morning and it was a doddle to be honest. Some of the overhangs look bad but they are deceiving I think. There were coaches and the odd big wagon going down there no bother.

To be honest after the Verdon Gorges the Tarn Gorges were interesting but a bit of a let down in comparison.

EDIT: Just looked at the photo I posted and it does look scary! :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry. We sailed through there though no bother. The road splits into two carriagways here


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

My advice is to park up at the roadside and wait for a coach coming along in your direction, then just slip in at a discrete distance behind him. All you need to do now is follow, he'll clear the road ahead for you. :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

gaspode said:


> My advice is to park up at the roadside and wait for a coach coming along in your direction, then just slip in at a discrete distance behind him. All you need to do now is follow, he'll clear the road ahead for you. :wink:


Or bring the gorge down on top of you if he's lost! :lol:


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Site*

My favourite site http://www.saint-rome-de-dolan.com/


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We did it in our 8.2m Kontiki towing a car trailer, and had mucho fun. Fantastic area, well worth the visit (and the drive!).

Dougie.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

We did it today, and totally agree, it was well worth it.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

In fact it was so good we done it twice, two days running.

Thanks to all those who replied.


----------

